# Países "frios"



## litorallover (16 Jul 2013 às 00:43)

O meu pai tem a mania de que todos os países acima da latitude mediterrânica
são países "frios"... Não que esteja sempre frio neles, mas que o verão é "fraco" e que o inverno é gelado... Isto com base nas afirmações do meu avô, (eu sei este tópico soa ridículo) que trabalhou na zona de Paris e dizia que por vezes a água congelava... O meu pai não é burro. Como o posso convencer que França, Holanda, UK etc. não são países "frios", mas simplesmente têm temperaturas geralmente mais baixas? Tentei o argumento de que, por exemplo, se o Algarve tem temperaturas mais elevadas, isso faz do Minho, com semelhança a um clima oceânico, "frio"?


----------

